# Open Pro/Easton Orion Options



## dirthersh (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to upgrade my Open Pros with a set of Easton Orions. They have about 6,000 miles and figure it's time to kick it up a notch. I was wondering what the weight difference is between the two. My Pros have dura ace hubs and as far as the spokes go (32 count) about the only thing I know is a bike mechanic told me it was hard to true the wheel because the spokes weren't the best quality. I do alot of riding in the Cascade foothills of Washington, generally 50+ miles a shot, so a lighter wheelset would probably be to my advantage. From what I've read it looks like the Orions are a good compromise between weight and integrity for my weight (170). Does this sound like a good way to go?


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

FWIW. Me like Orions.

What you of course could do, is rebuild the ones you have with
Aerohead rims an Revo spokes (or XE14 / AE15)


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Orions have a soft aluminum freehub body which give them a low static weight but in usage the freehub will get chewed up so the weight savings comes with a price.

I second a rebuild of your current wheels. Actually, 6000 miles is NOT that much. You could reused the same rims but use XE14/AE15 as Lectron suggests for a little aero advantage. Better overall wheel than the Orions and much cheaper.


----------



## dirthersh (Apr 5, 2002)

So what I'm reading, so far, is there wouldn't be that much of an advantage in general in buying a new wheelset. And upgrading a wheel almost sounds like starting with the hub, lacing it with better spokes, and perhaps getting a different wheel. I like the fact that the Pros have been trouble free, yet most higher end bikes have some kind of fancy set of wheels that may or may not be more of a hassle than their worth. Is this the bottom line then?


----------



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

*get the Orions*

After riding OP/mavics, when you put on the Orions, you will feel like you are riding a totally new bike. 

I use OP/Ultegra hubs to train on and they weigh in about 1800g. With Gatorskins on they are nearly indestructable wheels. I have put at least 10,000 miles on mine and not had to true them or fix a broken spoke. And the hubs are still fine. They are very stable for fast descents and not so heavy that they are a burden when climbing.

However, the Orions are top-shelf IMHO. I use them only for racing and when I really want to enjoy a long ride. They are super light at 1470+/- g, and the hubs are very nice. They are stiff and great for climbing, descending, and riding on crappy roads. They are just bombproof like the OPs, but weigh quite a bit less.

I have also never had to true or fix spokeson my Orions, and I've raced the hell out of them for 2.5yrs now. They are great! 

I weigh 165 and ride dirt, chipseal, ashphalt, dirt washboards - everything on both wheelsets and they are both great.

But you will definitely feel faster on the Orions - hands down.

I can honestly say that the Orions provide a faster ride downhill at high speeds than the OPs. I have a regualr hill climb I do often and the Orions are always faster downhill than the OPs. no question about it.


----------



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

*true, but*

true, the Shimano freehub on my Orion got chewed up all nastily.

But I converted to campy and put a campy freehub on there and have had no problems since.

that would indeed be the one downside of the Orions is the soft freehubs. however, the internals of the hub are awesome!


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

I loved my orions until my rim cracked. Now I can't love them because I can't ride them. My freehub got chewed up too.


----------

